# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Sig request :/

## Iwannafly

I've posted it in a lot of places i know... But I can't find any active forums. The last sig that I can find that was made was 2 years ago... So I'll just make my request and wait a while. My request is as follows:

If you could do this for me it would be AMAZING! I need a signature but my computers broken so I can't make my own  :Sad: 

I want white fluffy clouds around me and I'm levitating inthe middle of them. There is a beautiful mountain range with the sun just setting. Then have my name "Iwannafly" on the bottom  :smiley: . Sorry for the lack of details I'm not good at describing and I'm a sketches so I'm not good with color. I want it pretty  :wink2: 

Then could you add my Motto "you can fall from the heavens, you can fall from trees, but the best way to fall is in love with me!" that's how I got my girlfriend <3!

For the spots I left out sorry new to this.

----------


## Kitties

I can give this a shot, if you want. ^^

----------


## Iwannafly

Ya that would be great  ::D: !

----------


## Kitties

Hmm, okay, this is what I've got...I haven't really tried a background like this before, and I dunno what you look like, so tell me what you think.

----------


## Iwannafly

I love it!!! Thanks so much! And if you really want i have brown hair hazel eyes and I wear white shirts with black shorts usually. If you don't want to change it I don't cre I think it's amazing!

If you could, could you upload it to an image sharing website cuz my computer is broken and I can't upload from my ipod..

Nvm borrowing my sisters

----------


## Kitties

I'm glad you like it c: feel free to use wherever. If the silhouette resembles you, I think it'd look better to leave it, haha. It's just on imageshack right now, up to you whether you wanna reupload it elsewhere or not.

----------

